# San Bernadino, CA - #A519797 - Female, 1yo, Sable, $130 pledged



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Link to thread of FB with pledges: Devore Medium-Large Urgents: March 8, 2012 | Facebook

*Is currently on own. surrender hold, AVAILABLE 3/11*

I am a female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter staff think I am about 1 year old.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 06, 2012.

This information is 6 days old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
San Bernardino County - Devore Shelter at (909) 887-8055
Ask for information about animal ID number A519797 

----

This sweet girl was supposedly surrendered by her owners, I don't know the reason. Will be made available on 3/11. She is located at the Devore shelter which is EXTREMELY high kill and the conditions are horrible. They do not accept item donations so the dogs live in empty, wet kennels. I have heard horror stories of dogs rescued during the winter that have severe frostbite from the water freezing during the night. Needless to say, it has a very bad rep! Please help this girl get out ASAP!

They have her listed as a black and tan, but she definitely looks sable to me:


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

She is now listed as AVAILABLE. 

Please someone rescue her, Devore is a very, very bad shelter. They do not hold dogs for adoption very long, often only giving them three days to be adopted before gassing them. If a rescue is interested in her, they must act very quickly as they have killed dogs with rescues lined up to take them... Only a 25% adoption rate... Please help this poor girl!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you notified the California rescues? I don't think they are on this forum so you should contact them directly.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

I have sent an email to German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County and have offered myself as a possible foster home. I'll send some more emails out as well.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you for helping this girl!


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Got a possible rescue with Coastal German Shepherd Rescue, but we might be turned down as a foster for her due to our cats. :S


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SHE'S STUNNING! Looks young too.


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

They think she's about 1 year old, and I agree. She's a beautiful sable. I hate that she ended up in Devore... Any other shelter would have been better... They're so trigger happy because they make money off of the number of animals that they kill (I believe they sell the dead animals to refineries for soaps, shampoos, etc.) :/


----------



## AJB_Dogs (Feb 29, 2012)

I would love to help but would need transport to South Dakota  Someone, Get her out!!!


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

GSROC is interested in her!  They're my favorite local GSD rescue, and I was planning on adopting from them in the future, so I hope that they agree to take her. They're going to look into her tomorrow to see what they can find out about her temperament, and they're open to me fostering her as long as she's not cat aggressive, AND they supply everything! Perfect situation and I'm really crossing my fingers that they take her and she gets along with our cats. XD Even if she doesn't, though, they will take her as long as we foster another cat friendly dog in order to make room for her, so we'll get a new pup either way. : ) As long as she doesn't have any major temperament problems like aggression and what not.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

She is beautiful. I hope you as a Foster works out!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

AkariKuragi said:


> They think she's about 1 year old, and I agree. She's a beautiful sable. I hate that she ended up in Devore... Any other shelter would have been better... They're so trigger happy because they make money off of the number of animals that they kill (I believe they sell the dead animals to refineries for soaps, shampoos, etc.) :/


Beyond nasty


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey Folks: I know every dog is supposed to have their separate thread but there are FOUR other shepherds at Devore on the SAME PAGE... obviously she needs help but so do the others who aren't quite as stunning. One baby, one terrified adolescent, a pretty blk tan, a scared thin adult and a possibly purebred white... 5 if you include him...
Are you also trying to contact rescues about them?
Sorry to be negative but she's the only one from there being posted on the rescue board. I post quite a bit on this board and have never had anything negative to say before. I've seen many posts with multiple dogs at the same shelter... they need help too..


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

The reason why I posted her was because she was the only one close to being available for adoption, and I know things happen quickly there. I was also interested in fostering her, as I have a soft spot in my heart for sables. The only reason why the rescues are considering taking her on is because I have offered to foster her as well. The GSD rescues here are all filled to the brim. When I went to Coastal, I scrolled through all their available dogs, and holy crap. They have taken on a HUGE number of dogs recently, and most of them are in boarding. That costs quite a bit of money, so I didn't expect them to want to save her because of how many they'd rescued, but with the foster offer they were considering it. GSROC is the only other one that is interested in her. 

But you are right, there are several more shepherds at that shelter. However, there are not just shepherds at that shelter. There are at least one or two PB German shepherds at most of the shelters around here, not to mention the mixes. It is sad, but it is the sad reality around here. You want to see what we're faced with? Look at GSROC's shelter postings:

Dogs In Shelters listed on GSROC web site.

There are 26 dogs listed there. Most of them are PB, and even then, GSROC is not a PB only rescue. I would love to help the rest of the shepherds at Devore, but I cannot offer myself as a foster home to all of them. There is only one other shepherd available for adoption right now, so they aren't in immediate danger. They have their own FB threads, so it's not like no one is trying to help them. I do not have time to advocate for all of those dogs the same as I have advocated for this girl. 

So I understand and appreciate where you're coming from, but you must understand that there really isn't a lot of people from California on this board, so after I posted this girl I figured it probably wouldn't really be beneficial to post the others here, and I probably won't be posting any more on the rescue boards. Not because you guys are bad or don't care, just because it's not reaching the right people and I'd rather focus my time working on FB to try and find adopters/rescues in the area.

I wish I could help them all, but there's only so much I can do. x_x


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Rescued! I'll be bringing this girl home on Wednesday!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Please come back and let us know when you have picked her up! Thank you for offering to foster her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mawdy'sMom said:


> Hey Folks: I know every dog is supposed to have their separate thread but there are FOUR other shepherds at Devore on the SAME PAGE... obviously she needs help but so do the others who aren't quite as stunning. One baby, one terrified adolescent, a pretty blk tan, a scared thin adult and a possibly purebred white... 5 if you include him...
> Are you also trying to contact rescues about them?
> Sorry to be negative but she's the only one from there being posted on the rescue board. I post quite a bit on this board and have never had anything negative to say before. I've seen many posts with multiple dogs at the same shelter... they need help too..


Instead of writing a post, chastising another for not posting these dogs as if they were the OP's ultimate responsibility...why don't you create threads for them and contact rescues as well?


----------

